# Mud flaps - Yes or no?



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So I spent the day polishing & sealing the Caddy Maxi yesterday and it was looking stunning afterwards. However, after only a six mile shopping trip today on wet roads there's a considerable amount of spray up the doors and boot which has got me thinking about mud flaps. I'm thinking that because it sits quite high it might be particularly bad for spray. 

What's the general consensus on them? I've read about them rubbing grit into the paint when it gets caught underneath them but I've never actually removed a set to see any damage when I've had them in the past. It does make me want to reconsider though as I don't want to damage the new van!

Also, is it worth getting OEM? I've had OEM before on the Cougar and Sedona but they're £70.00 for VW mud flap so I'd like to avoid paying that for four rubber flaps :lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

They were the best mod that I did on our WHITE Meg RS250 a couple of years ago as, like you, I was gutted after cleaning it to find it covered in crap minutes after driving it.

The Meg's wheels would throw loads of road grime up the the sides until I fitted some m.flaps that stood proud of the arches slightly. No more crap to contend with afterwards.

I fitted aftermarket ones, not big rally style, just some that would keep the car cleaner.

Definite purchase if it's bugging the rear end off you!!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

yes from me, but only OEM ones.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't find a pic of the fronts but these are the rears I fitted to our old RS.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I had the same dilemma with my car, i was worried about how the car would look with them fitted.

I decided that i would fit some and I'm pleased that i did, it helps keep the grime off the doors and you really don't notice them.

I'd say go for it, although i would go for the VW ones (or at least caddy specific ones) as they should fit and look better.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If you like them put them on, do be careful as they can become dirt traps and if they touch the paint they can mark the paint and in turn cause rust issues.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Definatly a big help as a preventative, oem are best for correct fitting. Im still trying to find some original audi ones for mine, plenty of the splash guards but no flaps!!


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Fitted front and rears to my Swift Sport. They give a "rally" look and certainly help when I'm driving the Herefordshire lanes.
Peter


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

my deo with OEM flaps, the fit is correct to the shape of the car:thumb:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

s29nta said:


> yes from me, but only OEM ones.


What he said.....................:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback.

I've ordered some non-OEM but similar looking "generic" mudflaps for £20.00. If I can't get a decent fit/look I might look to spend the extra on OEM. I just object to paying that much for them :lol:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Deffo Yes though the main reason I fit them is to prevent stone chips on the sills & lower doors. Rears aren't so important to be fair!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

The only thing I hate about mud flaps is that they can knacker your paint and bodywork. They vibrate against your paintwork wearing it away over time. I see at least one trade in every week where there is paint bubbling behind the mudflap with rust.

There's a 2010 Astra on the forecourt atm which had to be painted because of a rust patch the size of a 50p caused by the mudflaps.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

No for me. I understand the benefits but I think they spoil the look of my car.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Personally I think Mudflaps look tacky on a car & spoil the look of it.

I get what their purpose is, but from a visual point of view it's a nah!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Front & rear OEM on mine. There is a very minor bit of marking on the edge of them when you take them off, but nothing that won't polish out if you were selling it on without mudflaps. If you were selling your car, i'm sure a buyer wouldn't be taking off your mudflaps to inspect the paint underneath them anyway.

Most rust issues tend to be on the rear arches and this shouldn't really be an issue on many cars as mud flaps these days attach to a plastic bumper. The arch liner fits behind my front mud flaps and the holes in the body are OEM and are already there, so even if anything manages to get behind the front mudflaps, it is sitting on the arch liner and not the body, or on the plastic side skirt.

They serve a good purpose and i know it is opinion, but i don't think they look at all tacky or spoil the look on mine.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

s29nta said:


> yes from me, but only OEM ones.


..........same here.:thumb:


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

Its a no from me...


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got them on my Sportage and they have made a big difference.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Yup :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Its a yes from me, only oem ones however, that are made to fit.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely. Every car I've had for the past 23 years has had mudflaps. Although I believe it seems to be predominantly a Northern Irish thing. A friend who moved over to Blighty told me that mudflaps are a special order item over there. Any truth in that?

Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Definitely. Every car I've had for the past 23 years has had mudflaps. Although I believe it seems to be predominantly a Northern Irish thing. A friend who moved over to Blighty told me that mudflaps are a special order item over there. Any truth in that?
> 
> Cooks


Moved from where? Places like spain et al won't really have a need for them most of the year.

Here it pisses it down nearly every day apart from a couple of weeks in the summer


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry chum, moved to England from NI. A very high percentage of cars over here have them fitted. Mats and flaps are pretty much right at the start of your negotiations when buying. 

Cooks


----------

